
GPT-2 generated satire news - Koen_Mang
https://www.fakefake.news/
======
zuck9
This is trained on Onion articles. Which makes sense why it is amusing.

From [https://www.fakefake.news/article/3ee8iz-trump-campaign-
asks...](https://www.fakefake.news/article/3ee8iz-trump-campaign-asks-voters-
to-vote-for-him-in):

> Pointing out that he is the candidate who will take on the establishment,
> President-elect Donald Trump told reporters Wednesday he is asking the
> American people to vote for him in November. “The establishment is trying to
> stop me, but I’m the guy who can speak their language,” said Trump, adding
> that despite the “corrupt political establishment,” he has been a champion
> of working people for the past eight years, and that “we need a leader who
> can take them back.” “If they think I’m some puppet politician who can bring
> the country down, they’re really mistaken. I won’t be able to do that if
> you’re all in the same camp.” At press time, Trump had announced that he
> will be releasing a new book Saturday, titled If We Build A Bridge, which
> lays out his vision for the country.

